# Offal again



## Holly2015 (Oct 25, 2019)

Please delete


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 25, 2019)

I'm all for the offal.
Sure as hell take the livers-n-hearts, but I'll pass on the gizzards.

I look forward to the finish of these tomorrow, watching for the finale.


----------



## mike243 (Oct 25, 2019)

Waiting to see if it will make the gizzards tender


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 25, 2019)

Liver in Pate. Gizzards, simmered then Breaded and Fried and my fav, Hearts Sauteed with Garlic and FreshThyme  , with a hint of pink in the center!...JJ


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 25, 2019)

Man i bet those will be great grilled with bbq! Ive never had them like that only fried.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 25, 2019)

Holly2015 said:


> I've done chicken offal ala sous vide several times and settled on 165 at 18 to 20 hrs as the magic time/temp. No need to even cut the white out of the gizzards they are tender. Hearts and livers are creamy smooth in texture and gizzards are like fillet mignon.
> 
> Chile,  I prefer the hearts (little nuggets from the Gods) but don't discount the gizzards. Done right they are better than high end steak.


I've had good and bad gizzards, more bad or mediocre than good.
I just generally pass on them anymore.
But I'd probably have to try them prepared sous vide as you do.


----------



## Fueling Around (Oct 25, 2019)

Chicken (and all poultry) liver is my kryptonite.
Hearts and gizzards is good when braised out until tender.
Never tried sous vide.  May have to break down and get a unit.

My all time favorite turkey gizzard is pickled.  Got a lot of them around when you live in one of the top turkey producer states in the country.
Best washed down with barley pop of your choosing.  Haven't found a cocktail to pair and not a wine drinker.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 26, 2019)

Wish I had access to a truckload of turkey gizzards...  I throw the offal in the oven/smoker when doing turkey..  they are the cooks snack.... along with the Pope's nose and neck...


----------



## schlotz (Oct 26, 2019)

Ah chicken offal - we always make Pâté out of the livers.  This stuff disappears in a hurry around here.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 26, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Wish I had access to a truckload of turkey gizzards...  I throw the offal in the oven/smoker when doing turkey..  they are the cooks snack.... along with the Pope's nose and neck...



That's funny. My Mom would eat the Neck until I  walked in the kitchen and asked what she was doing. One bite and I was hooked. 50 years later, I'm still knowing at necks and a crispy brown, fatty Pope's Nose is pure Heaven...JJ


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 27, 2019)

Nice! What is the rest of the family getting to eat?...JJ


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 27, 2019)

Now that is a nice plate of food. I'd be going back for more Greens! They look great...JJ


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 27, 2019)

*Like! X2*
Damn but does that plate look delicious.


----------

